

Guido van Rossum talks about Python 3, tomorrow, University of Amsterdam - joelcox
http://uvaguido.eventbrite.com/

======
kellros
From the Event Details:

Eager to get your package into the standard library?

That one is open for interpretation.

~~~
briancurtin
What do you mean? If you are interested in getting a package into the standard
library, Guido is certainly qualified to explain the process. What other
interpretations are there?

~~~
sigzero
He might be referring to the saying "The standard library is where packages go
to die a slow death." Other than that, I have no idea.

------
Kartificial
Too bad it is on such short notice, would have really loved to come by.

~~~
grifaton
Looks like it'll cover similar ground to his Europython keynote (which I think
was a rehash of his Pycon talk), a video of which you can see here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwbEEzl3bL4>

------
vegasbrianc
He was here in Zurich, Switzerland last week as well. Good event.

